# First of the mods! My A4 CAB gets chipped and stuff



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Took my car to the TT shop last Friday and had the SKN remap.
It's made a real difference to the performance, no kick in the back like the REVO treatment I had on the TT. This is much smoother and holds the torque right through to 6000 revs. Need to get it on the RR now 
I'm still getting used to driving RHD, and of course changing gear with my left hand. I'm still practising my racing starts  I've not quite got the revs right and pull away, slump, and off I go again, but I know its just down to my technique as I've taken myself ( and Tim) by surprise a couple of times and left the traffic lights with wheel spins and burning rubber!

One thing I need advise on, replacing the colour coded mirror trims to the S4 ones. I've got some, but they didn't come with instructions.
Has anyone fitted them? Can you tell me how do you remove the old ones??

I love this topless driving, even traffic jams are productive when you get a tan!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Took my car to the TT shop last Friday and had the SKN remap.
> It's made a real difference to the performance, no kick in the back like the REVO treatment I had on the TT. This is much smoother and holds the torque right through to 6000 revs. Need to get it on the RR now
> I'm still getting used to driving RHD, and of course changing gear with my left hand. I'm still practising my racing starts  I've not quite got the revs right and pull away, slump, and off I go again, but I know its just down to my technique as I've taken myself ( and Tim) by surprise a couple of times and left the traffic lights with wheel spins and burning rubber!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the remap was a success. What's the increase in power/torque Lisa?

As for topless driving.... :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

SKN quotes 224PS and 310NM for the 1.8T engine in the A4 Cab (Stage 2)which is about 220bhp and 224ft/lb torque , 15BHP more than APR, REVO or AMD were quoting.

Must get on the RR to check it!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> SKN quotes 224PS and 310NM for the 1.8T engine in the A4 Cab (Stage 2)which is about 220bhp and 224ft/lb torque , 15BHP more than APR, REVO or AMD were quoting.


That's more like it! Must make the car much more spritely. I'd briefly considered the S4 Cabrio before the 996 and in weather like this I really envy you.... 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lisa - don't know if your mirror caps are like for like with the OEM ones, but they should just pull off. It's very fiddly though, and it's possible to snap the clips that hold them in place.

May be worth trying it first by removing the glass - just don't pull too hard as it's attached to the motor with the wires.

Out of interest, where did you get the mirror caps?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

nice stats Lisa

Is yours a Quattro or FWD? I can't remember.

I considered a chip in mine but the oil problem I had (A new engine at 20K) led me to leave it well alone.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Lisa - don't know if your mirror caps are like for like with the OEM ones, but they should just pull off. It's very fiddly though, and it's possible to snap the clips that hold them in place.
> 
> May be worth trying it first by removing the glass - just don't pull too hard as it's attached to the motor with the wires.
> 
> Out of interest, where did you get the mirror caps?


I'm worried about just pulling at them. How do you remove the glass?

I bought them off eBay for about Â£100.



DXN said:


> nice stats Lisa
> 
> Is yours a Quattro or FWD? I can't remember.
> 
> I considered a chip in mine but the oil problem I had (A new engine at 20K) led me to leave it well alone.


FWD, I didn't go for the quattro.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

You don't hang about do you Lisa? :lol: That's a healthy amount of power your car's putting out.  (What's the 'standard' power output?)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am VERY interested in the RR results.

I have got the same car for my wife and I have to get my diary out to overtake. so I am really interested in the remap diff.

Lighting up the fronts is so easy, but it doesn't feel like a turbo. Linear progression throughout the rev range, no boost.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Lighting up the fronts is so easy, but it doesn't feel like a turbo. Linear progression throughout the rev range, no boost.


That sums up my drive experience in this car too :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DXN said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Lighting up the fronts is so easy, but it doesn't feel like a turbo. Linear progression throughout the rev range, no boost.
> ...


I had a day with a new Sline quattro 2.0T FSI Avant on Monday and, have to say, it was pretty good fun for a bus :wink:

I think the official figures state 200bhp and a 0-60 of 7.5 8) Loads of pull and grip  Kicked in at around 2.3K and just kept on pulling. 8)

Unfortunately didn't have chance to really play but felt very nice in the short time I had it. Just a shame the seat belt light kept bonging once I'd taken a corner 'enthuastically'. Switched off eventually but v annoying for 10 minutes :?

What's next for yours Lisa?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I think a Forge DV, a milltek and cruise control  8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm interested in cruise for ours too.

As for the mirrors, send Jam225 a PM as he replaced his on his Avant.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> One thing I need advise on, replacing the colour coded mirror trims to the S4 ones. I've got some, but they didn't come with instructions.
> Has anyone fitted them? Can you tell me how do you remove the old ones??


I have the manual/CD at home. I'll see if there's anything in it.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Guys, they are still sat in the box


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Thanks Guys, they are still sat in the box


If you look at the ones you have, you'll be able to see the clips and therefore be able to work out where to apply the pressure.

Did you get yours from Goingfast? And did you go for chrome or matt?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I have had a quick tug, it moved a little but not enough. I can see where the lugs are on the news ones but I'm just not brave enough to yank it off.

I'll send an PM to Jam see if he has some tips.

I bought them from Germany BTW, and they're matt.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I need advise on, replacing the colour coded mirror trims to the S4 ones. I've got some, but they didn't come with instructions.
> ...


Can you investigate the rear panel in the Avant boot as well?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hopefully now were getting into a bit more of a routine at home, I may be able to locate it. There's a few people with A4's who want to do the same thing. It's now starting to appeal to me for a cool box in this weather!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

What sort of non-warranty-killing, but non-tacky mods can an A4 Cab get??


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

i think the mirrors on the A4 are the same as on my A3. You have to prize the glass out and then undo some torx bolts on the inside of the mirror.

Steve


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll have another go tonight ...depending if the little fella allows it! :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Found the instructions here

I'll have a go at the weekend 

http://www.audipages.com/upgrades/chromemirrorold.html


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Hopefully now were getting into a bit more of a routine at home, I may be able to locate it. There's a few people with A4's who want to do the same thing. It's now starting to appeal to me for a cool box in this weather!


Should have got a Mondeo - mine came as standard!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Found the instructions here
> 
> I'll have a go at the weekend
> 
> http://www.audipages.com/upgrades/chromemirrorold.html


Grrrr I'm just to late as I just found this :roll: : HERE


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> Should have got a Mondeo - mine came as standard!


But I've got the Mondeo's seats :wink:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Arrrgh

Sorry Lisa I just read this thread after I responded to your PM 

Hope you get the mirror caps changed easily. Once you do them once its an easy 5 min swap

Heres a photo of my old A4 with the caps on










Cheers

John


----------

